# CO2 options for 40 gallon tank



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm currently setting up my planted tank and need help with CO2 options.

I've seen the DIY stuff and would be willing to set up something like that but it seems as though those systems are best used for smaller tanks (20 to 30 gallon max).

Another option is this:
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c378121399/p17624678.html

It's a little pricey but I would be willing to fork out the money if I knew it was effective. What worries me about that is that it is rated for 40 gallons MAX. Will that be sufficient for my tank or do you always want a little overkill (as with filters).

Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Dan


----------



## 3020 (Jun 14, 2010)

I too have been looking into a co2 option for my tank even though mine is a 46 gallon bowfront so there isn't that much of a difference. When i was researching that fluval co2 unit I thought it was originally a good idea but after further research it turned out to be the least cost effective method for introducing co2 into a tank. The cost of the refills are what put me off as they are $45 for 3 88g cartridges.

If you buy a 10 pound co2 tank it will cost you $100 which is buying 2 packs of refills and it will last you a much longer time than the cartridges will. Then if you compare the cost of the initial setup with that of a regulator, needle valve and solenoid the regulator set up would only cost about 50 dollars more.

So my point is that even though it may seem cheaper at first, the cost will soon exceed the cost of a good pressurized setup.

P.S: I am currently using a D.I.Y Co2 setup on my 46 gallon bowfront (until my regulator comes in the mail) with 2 2L bottles of sugar water and yeast, using a modified elite mini with an air stone inside of it inserted as my diffuser and my drop checker is a nice lime green.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you can always go with a paint ball co2 not as trouble free as a 10lb cylinder but it's a lot better than yeast+sugar
24oz co2 tank from badlands 39.99
fleabay asa adapter 7ish bucks or get it from badlands 19.99 if you can wait for fleabay
needle valve thats 1/8 to 1/4 from home depot I think it was 4.99. I'm sure you have some air line lying around, and maybe some teflon tape and your set just reuse your bottle bubble counter if you have one. Under 100 bucks and refills are $5. I'm using 24oz for my 45g tall and I expect to refill twice a year.


----------



## waj8 (Jun 30, 2010)

I do not think the yeast sugar thing is all that bad. Not as good as pressurized but still very effective. It is quite cost effective as well. Contrary to popular belief though, it works best on large tanks. Stability is an issue but with small tanks it is even more of an issue. Most people have issues getting DIY CO2 to work right and give up. There is less fuss with pressurized.

I have not touched my CO2 bottles for 3 weeks. Bottle one is producing 56 bubbles per minute and bottle number two is producing 42 bubbles per minute. Bottle number two is two days overdue for changing and bottle number one needs to have some yeast added.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Go big or go home Dan http://www.bestaquariumregulator.com/CO2.html

lol j/k

It's a very reliable setup but you're paying for it obviously.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

coldmantis said:


> you can always go with a paint ball co2 not as trouble free as a 10lb cylinder but it's a lot better than yeast+sugar
> 24oz co2 tank from badlands 39.99
> fleabay asa adapter 7ish bucks or get it from badlands 19.99 if you can wait for fleabay
> needle valve thats 1/8 to 1/4 from home depot I think it was 4.99. I'm sure you have some air line lying around, and maybe some teflon tape and your set just reuse your bottle bubble counter if you have one. Under 100 bucks and refills are $5. I'm using 24oz for my 45g tall and I expect to refill twice a year.


where do you get yours filled? i saw one like this @ walmart in our area.. im thinking of getting a pressurized co2 as well..


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the info. There's alot to consider. I have some thinking to do.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

brapbrapboom said:


> where do you get yours filled? i saw one like this @ walmart in our area.. im thinking of getting a pressurized co2 as well..


walmart? pretty sure it's like $59!! at walmart which is pretty expensive, most paintball places sell the 20oz for $29.99 but I only know badlands sells the 24oz. I get my refills in pickering since it's close to me and they are not cheap on the refills so they refill it to the max while some paintball places only refill like 70-80% of it sometimes less but you can go to any paintball place they all do refills. Your in north york I think defcon paintball on vic park and mcnical is closest to you.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

For all the answers to your questions and more 

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


----------



## bambi (Nov 11, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> For all the answers to your questions and more
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12271


I use 5lb and 10lb cylinder with a cheap regulator (with solenoid and fine adjust needle valve) and they works for me.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I got my CO2 setup off a member from another forum, was a used setup which included regulator, solenoid, bubblecounter/needle valve, etc, all ready to go, just needed a tank...

Was a little nervous at first, but everything went smoothly and I'm very glad I purchased second hand as I got a fantastic setup that I've been nothing but happy with, for the same cost as a new low-end setup which from brands that have a reputation for valve floating, tank dumping, etc.

I got my cylinder off a member here. I've never had a bad experience with the people here.

In short, consider buying your stuff from other hobbyists cause you can get a great setup for less than you might have expected. Just something to look into.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

You'll never regret any of the money spent on pressurized co2. You'll only regret not spending more.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

I'll exhale into a garbage bag and sell it to you for $20.... You wont regret it!


----------

